# New to Bass Fishing...



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

I have never used a (fake worm) or jig...always used a real red worm or minnow. so can u give me any tips on wat lures or jigs to use and techniques to catch some bass? Best spots.. like in the brush and grass.


----------



## SMDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Texas rigged no weight slow work the bottom or pop them over or under thick cover.
> 
> https://www.insideline.net/articles/rigging-guide.html
> 
> ...


Not only for starters! My favorite smallmouth bait!


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 6, 2008)

I can tell you some good lures but it all depends where you fish like lakes,ponds,rivers ,but as far as worms I like four colors redbug,junebug,pumpkinseed,and solid black. Another good lure I really love is a spinnerbait in 3/8 of an once with twin willow blades or in winter slow rolling a single colorado blade my favorite colors are chartruse and white, red and white, and black. Good places to catch bass really depends on the year like now they are going on the bed so they will be shallow around stumps, trees, rocks etc. During this time you can catch them on spinnerbaits, shallow running crankbaits, but my favorite would be a lizard due to the fact salamanders love to eat there eggs. I also catch alot of bass on wind blown points where wind is blowing up on the point which can cause baitfish to crowd up and the bass attack. In the summer bass usually go shallow early in the mourning and deep back later in the day to deeper water there i like a carolina rig worm or something like a deep diving crankbait like a poes 400. I could go on and on topwater is good from spring to winter i really love a twin bladed buzz bait around seawalls,grass,shallow structure. Bass fishing with artificial is real fun just remember to be patient and have lots of confidence in the lures you choose to use and you will have good luck.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 6, 2008)

Weightles texas rigged stick bait, toss it in some thick cover and give it time to sink, when it reaches bottom slowly jig it a few times.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Start with calling them soft baits
> 
> 
> SWEAT BEAVERS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



i no that i call them that too.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> You should have no problems getting some advice on here for sure!!! Many of us use mainly soft baits to bass fish. As well as several members pour there baits for themselves and others. Do a search on here for soft baits, start there that should bring up some threads to get you going. Help us out also with what types of water you fish, and what bass large mouth or small mouth etc



lets see. um have any of u heard of Lake Juliette? or Lake Tobesofkee? I would be fishin in Lake Tobo more often. plus some private ponds. here r some links. 

https://www.co.bibb.ga.us/LakeTobesofkee/Fishing.asp

https://www.lakejuliette.com/


----------



## Iknowthatsright (Apr 7, 2008)

i have fished julliete lots of times but mostly for stripers but i have heard alot of guys fishing with superflukes and texas rigged worms


----------



## slim357 (Apr 7, 2008)

If you havent fished with lures much a plastic worm might not be the best starter bait, I would go more with search baits, like lipless crank baits, crankbaits, and spinnerbaits. For brush and grass try spinnerbaits, pulled just over the grass line, if the grass comes all the way to the top maybe try some buzzbaits. However if you have your mind set on plastic worms fish lighter/more natural colors in clear water, and use darker baits in stained or merky water. For me I like to throw pumpkin seed worms in clear water, and if its muddy I use either sold black, or blue fleck(which is a purple/plum color with blue gliter)


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 9, 2008)

slim357 said:


> If you havent fished with lures much a plastic worm might not be the best starter bait, I would go more with search baits, like lipless crank baits, crankbaits, and spinnerbaits. For brush and grass try spinnerbaits, pulled just over the grass line, if the grass comes all the way to the top maybe try some buzzbaits. However if you have your mind set on plastic worms fish lighter/more natural colors in clear water, and use darker baits in stained or merky water. For me I like to throw pumpkin seed worms in clear water, and if its muddy I use either sold black, or blue fleck(which is a purple/plum color with blue gliter)



yea i fish in muddy waters.


----------

